# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Citalopram

## Langejan32

Goedemiddag,

Ik reageer even namens mijn vrouw en heb de volgende vragen, ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen.

Mijn vrouw slikt nu 4 en half jaar citalopram.
Ze gebruikt dit op aanraden van de psycholoog en zit op 40mg per dag, ze neemt het 's avonds in voordat ze gaat slapen. Het heeft zeker geholpen en daardoor is ze op een gegeven moment ook gestopt met gesprekken voeren met de psycholoog, maar gebruikt nog wel de citalopram.

De reden dat ze is begonnen met de medicijnen is omdat ze nadat onze dochter geboren is het helemaal niet goed ging. Ze heeft een traumatische ervaring gehad met de vorige zwangerschap en kreeg daar met deze zwangerschap heel erg veel last van, heel angstig dat er iets mis zou gaan en toen onze dochter eenmaal geboren was werd het van kwaad tot erger, bang dat ze niet meer wakker werd enz. Daardoor is ze toen begonnen met citalopram en dat gaat goed. 

Ik merk wel dat ze de laatste tijd weer meer paniekaanvallen krijgt, ze heeft ook nog dwanghandelingen, maar dat hebben wel meer mensen. 

Wat mij zorgen maakt is dat ze va nde 7 dagen per week er tegenwoordig 5 op bed ligt 's avonds om 6 uur. Als ze de wekker niet zet, wordt ze de volgende ochtend wakker en is nog steeds moe. Als ze de wekker wel zet komt ze er uit om half 9 en gaat daardoor pas rond 12 uur naar bed, omdat ze dan niet meer kan slapen. Buiten dat ik weet dat dit een erg slecht ritme is, zie ik ook dat ze het gewoon niet redt om wakker te blijven. Haar stemming is zo down op dat moment en niks is goed, slapen is het enige wat werkt.

Ze sport niet doordat ze doodmoe van haar werk thuis komt wat ook weer niet mee werkt aan haar energie. Ze is enorm vergeetachtig, elke dag dezelfde irritaties over licht laten branden enz.

Ze heeft nu 3 afspraken staan bij de longsarts om te kijken of het chronische hyperventilatie is, maar ik denk dat dit vergeefse moeite is, eerst zeiden ze bij de huisarts Chronisch vermoeidheids syndroom ,nu weer dit, terwijl ik denk dat het misschien wel aan de anti depressiva ligt. Ik denk dat het sowieso handig is om weer met iemand te gaan praten.

Mijn vraag is dus eigenlijk kort samengevat:
Kan de extreme vermoeidheid, vergeetachtigheid, duizeligheid en veel hoofdpijn aan de citalopram liggen?

Ik hoop dat iemand mij antwoord kan geven hierop en ze dan inziet om weer met iemand te gaan praten.

Alvast dank,

Jan

----------


## Adike

Ja deze bijwerkingen kunnen komen door dit middel, staat in de bijsluiter. Zij adviseren direct te stoppen bij deze klachten. Bij stoppen met dit middel ontstaan er ontwenningsverschijnselen. Ik zou het daarom afbouwen onder deskundige begeleiding. Ik zou uw vrouw graag in mijn praktijk hebben om te werken aan een beter leven. Mijn disciplines zijn natuurgeneeskunde, homeopathie en psychosociale zorg.

----------

